# Nova the therapy dog



## Nova&Uschi'sMom (Mar 22, 2013)

Our big boy Nova isn't the sharpest tool in the shed, you could say.  But he's our gentle giant, with an affectionate nature. He became a registered therapy dog this year, and every week he goes with my husband to the nursing home in our neighbourhood. He does a fantastic job, cheering up and visiting folks. It's amazing what dogs can do. So proud of my boy.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's fantastic, go Nova! It's such a rewarding thing to do 

My first dog I certified as a TD and I really enjoyed going out with him and visiting people, the smiles we got were the best especially when he showed off his trademark "high 5" which thrilled them. I miss doing it, I know Delgado would really enjoy it but he needs to settle a little more before he's suitable


----------



## SDG (Jul 30, 2013)

I would sure be happy to see his sweet face coming down the hall if I were one of the nursing home inhabitants! Great job...keep up the good work.:hug:


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

He is beautiful. He would cheer me up by just looking at him. . Congrats you to you and your guy.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

YAY & Way to go !
Gunner and I find a lot of joy going to the hospital to visit with patients and family.


----------

